
Microservice Architecture Book (OReilly) available for free now [pdf] - yarapavan
https://www.ca.com/content/dam/ca/us/files/ebook/microservice-architecture-aligning-principles-practices-and-culture.pdf
======
techslave
has o reilly really sunk this low? this is sad. i owe my career to o reilly ,
in significant measure.

------
rixed
No study, no numbers, no arguments, but principles, quotes and opinions.

Ideologs are out of their bag again.

------
thefounder
Any idea what license it has? I can't any CC references.

------
gfs78
Part of the sales strategy from CA.

[https://www.ca.com/us/products/apim/microservices-
architectu...](https://www.ca.com/us/products/apim/microservices-
architecture.html)

There is also a "Securing Microservices" free ebook in there.

I'm OK with companies promoting their technologies by means of books. But with
straight-ahead technology books, as in "Programming Windows" and not with
books that are mostly superficial concepts thrown together to try to persuade
the buyer.

Create the tech. Show us what it can do. Let us buyers decide.

